# Blue Smokey Angelfish



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

I went to the petshop with my brother so he could get a bird and found a tank full of these angels labeled as "Blue Angelfish." After some research I think they are Smokies with the new blue gene. Any thoughts? The pic was taken right after I put them in the tank. They are a little more blue in person, pretty much the same color as the intake tube on the rena canister filters. I just moved the 2 to their own tank with black sand and background and they really pop! I love these.










Bad cell pic but it's my only camera.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Yup, keepers, I'd go back and get 3 more !

I have been watching for some like these, Angels Plus has a strain of 'Streaked Black' that has the blue gene and I am going to get some. They have a much lighter full body strain with the Blue gene also. But I like the Blue on the Black. Its hard to find these right now, takes a lot of looking, and waiting, at least it has for me, I am going to an auction this coming sat in Detroit and hoping to see some good angels there.

Good luck with these, get some more if you can.

Jake


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

I only had one tank when I bought the 2. They were housed with a 4" oscar for a week. A big no no, I know. The store I got them from is a 2 hour round trip. Well, I went back a week later to get a new stand for the new set up and there were only 4 left with 2 on hold. They are now in a 29 gallon so I didn't want to put anymore in there. They were all paring up in the tank when I bought my 2. I watched them for a while and the 2 I picked up seemed to follow each other around and showed signs of a pair. After I moved them into their new tank they ate like pigs and seemed to be courting each other. I wasn't seeking out these Angels or any fish for that matter when I went to the store. I bought them at a really cheap price, I love this fish store. Anyways, they are really cool and relaxing for a bedroom tank. I'm thinking maybe a school of 5 cory cats and nothing else in the tank. I'll get new pics up when I have the time. Good luck on your venture in finding some blues! Post some pics too if you get them!


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

They are beauties, good luck with them ! I hope that they are a pair ! I also am a 2 hr drive from good stores, so I am online a lot for most stuff, two are our sponsors, I try to keep my business with them. I am just slowly stocking my fishroom, its happening.

This sat I am going to the Motor City Aquarium Society Auction in Madison Heights , MI, its a suburb of Detroit, google the assoc, they have a website with a big link to the auction location, a LOT of cichlid fanciers in the Detroit area and around MI.Its a 3.5 hr drive for me, but worth it. Corys are very good for keeping with angels, I also like the BN Plecos. For just about all of my tanks.

I am shopping for a camera to use mainly in the fishroom, hope to get one soon, probably will be another minolta from what I am seeing. I need simple but will get the job done.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Any luck finding any blues this last weekend?


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

MY cell phone camera is horrible but this one captures the blues very well. Also, in their new tank.


----------



## SolarShiva (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a male that looks like that, paired with a female that looks similar but lacks the blue color. They've spawned numerous times, too many in their full time tank with other fish, and a couple in a spawning tank where I managed to raise one spawn quite successfully, but didn't get any with the blue in that spawn. If I could get a larger spawn I might get somw with the males coloring, but the parents don't properly care for the eggs so I loose a lot to fungus.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I got some angels at the Motor City auction in Detroit, a mixed bag of Blue crosses and some smikey crosses, nice size, some showing some blue already, mixed on sizes, from quarter to half dollar, 22 of them from Yua Hoee, I think it is, sorry if I mispelled it. Nice fish, will be sorting them soon.

Jake


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Jake Levi said:


> I got some angels at the Motor City auction in Detroit, a mixed bag of Blue crosses and some smikey crosses, nice size, some showing some blue already, mixed on sizes, from quarter to half dollar, 22 of them from Yua Hoee, I think it is, sorry if I mispelled it. Nice fish, will be sorting them soon.
> 
> Jake


Woah! That's awesome! Any chance of some photos?


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

No camera yet, that has to be rendered,I also got some young red spotted and super red severums that I am watching closely.

The sizes on the Hue angels ranges from quarter to half dollar size, all great eaters. All are in a 50 gallon breeder and next month I am going to divide them into another 50 breeder. Potted crypts, some hornwort, and four small BN plecos.

There are at least a half doz that look to be platinum/blue crossess, they will go into the other tank, or divided into 37 breeders, we'll see.

I do plan to get some of the streaked blacks that Angels Plus has, you can see them on their website, showing a lot of blue against the black background.


----------

